# Pointwise Periodic Homeomorphism



## Eric Verville

Salut, je cherche quelqu’un s’y connaissant assez bien en maths qui puisse m’aider quant à la traduction la plus adéquate d’un passage en anglais faisant référence à un terme mathématique. Car je n’arrive pas à trouver l’équivalent en français.
  Il s’agit d’un passage d’un compositeur américain (relativement connu) et spécialiste en mathématiques. Il essaie d’expliquer la haute spécialisation requise pour comprendre la  musique sérielle en la comparant à une conférence sur des théories complexes de mathématiques qui requièrent une spécialisation pour la comprendre. 

  «Imagine, if you can, a layman chancing upon a lecture on "Pointwise Periodic Homeomorphisms." At the conclusion, he announces: "I didn't like it," »

  Voilà comment je le traduit pour le moment:
  “Imaginez, si vous pouvez, un profane( un non-spécialiste) s’essayant  à une conférence sur les « homéomorphismes périodiques ponctuels ». A la fin, il annonce :  « je ne l’ai pas aimé. » "


    Je traduis le terme "Pointwise Periodic Homeomorphisms." par mais je ne suis absolument pas sûr. "homéomorphismes périodiques ponctuels"  



  Merci d'avance


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Votre formulation est correcte.
"Homéomorphisme ponctuel périodique".


----------



## Eric Verville

Merci, donc c'est "Homéomorphisme ponctuel périodique" et non "homéomorphismes périodiques ponctuels" comme je le proposais, C'est ça? parce que je ne trouve aucune information en français sur ce terme.


----------



## broglet

vous pourriez dire "homéomorphismes périodiques" tout court dans ce contexte , sans perdre du sens (s'il y en a )


----------



## Eric Verville

Ah oui? pourquoi?


----------



## broglet

Eric Verville said:


> Ah oui? pourquoi?


pour éviter la décision sur le positionnement de 'ponctuel'


----------



## Fred_C

Eric Verville said:


> Merci, donc c'est "Homéomorphisme ponctuel périodique" et non "homéomorphismes périodiques ponctuels" comme je le proposais, C'est ça? parce que je ne trouve aucune information en français sur ce terme.


 Ça n'a pas d'importance.
À vrai dire, je ne sais pas vraiment


----------



## Fred_C

Eric Verville said:


> Merci, donc c'est "Homéomorphisme ponctuel périodique" et non "homéomorphismes périodiques ponctuels" comme je le proposais, C'est ça? parce que je ne trouve aucune information en français sur ce terme.


Ça n'a pas d'importance.
À vrai dire, je ne sais pas vraiment ce que c'est qu'un homéomorphisme ponctuel périodique, mais je vous assure que cela n'a pas d'importance.
Un "homéomorphisme", c'est le terme qui convient, "périodique" aussi, 
quant à la notion de "ponctuel", "pointwise" on l'applique à des convergences, et à d'autre choses, et c'est la manière de traduire ces notions.
Les mathématiques étant un sujet descriptif, il n'arrive jamais que les termes qui désignent des notions changent quand ces notions s'additionnent.

Peut-être qu'un homéomorphisme ponctuel périodique est un objet mathématique qui n'existe pas, et que l'auteur a simplement mis trois mots ensemble pour faire quelque chose de savant, mais cela n'a pas d'importance. Que cela existe ou non, on l'appelera ainsi.
J'ai fait suffisament de mathématiques à un niveau universitaire pour en être à peu près sûr.


----------



## xav

Heu...
Je pense que _pointwise_ est ici employé comme adverbe, non comme adjectif, et qu'il vaut mieux traduire 
homéomorphisme ponctuellement périodique

ou peut-être, si cet animal existe vraiment,
homéomorphisme périodique point par point.

Quant à "je ne l'ai pas aimé", j'ajouterais un "e" à "aimée" si je veux suggérer que le locuteur, même s'il n'a rien contre les homéomorphismes, n'a pas apprécié la conférence.


----------



## Fred_C

Xav : Vous avez sûrement raison.
Ponctuellement en tant qu'adverbe ajouterait beaucoup de sens !
Je m'étais un peu emporté dans ma précédente contribution.


----------



## Eric Verville

Fred_C said:


> Ça n'a pas d'importance.
> 
> 
> Peut-être qu'un homéomorphisme ponctuel périodique est un objet mathématique qui n'existe pas, et que l'auteur a simplement mis trois mots ensemble pour faire quelque chose de savant, mais cela n'a pas d'importance. Que cela existe ou non, on l'appelera ainsi.
> J'ai fait suffisament de mathématiques à un niveau universitaire pour en être à peu près sûr.



Merci mais non, je ne pense pas que cela soit le cas, ce n’est absolument pas le genre des compositeurs de musique sérielle que de se référer à des éléments techniques de mathématique qu’ils ne maîtrisent pas, encore moins  d’inventer des termes fantaisistes. De plus l’auteur de l’article (Milton Babbitt) est un spécialiste en mathématiques. Il a suivi de hautes études en mathématiques et son père était lui-même mathématicien (celui-ci l'a d'ailleurs largement influencé). Je cite également un passage d’une de ses biographies: “Because of his extensive knowledge of mathematics and music composition, Babbitt was approached during the 1950s by RCA to help develop one of the first synthesizers”
  Quant à l’existence de l’expression « Pointwise Periodic Homeomorphisms », il n’y a aucun doute. J’ai pu vérifier que ces termes étaient bien utilisés en math.  Je te cite notamment un article de Deane Mongomery de l’American Journal of Mathematics intitulé « Pointwise Periodic Homeomorphisms » : 

”Theorem:  if T is a Pointwise Periodic Homeomorphisms of M into itself  then T is periodic. “

  Peut-être qu’il n y a pas d’ordre dans la traduction, mais quand il s’agit de termes techniques je préfère être prudent. Par expérience, je sais que les termes technique n’ont pas toujours la même correspondance  mot à mot entre les terminologies en Français et en anglais. Je ne cherche pas à trouver une traduction possible  mot à mot, mais plutôt à savoir quel est le terme utilisé par les mathématiciens en français concernant cette expression. 

Parce que si tu prends un terme issu de la terminologie musicale en anglais comme "twelve-tone music ", cela ne se traduit pas  littéralement par "musique à douze tons" en français, mais par "dodécaphonisme" ou "musique dodécaphonique".
Un terme technique comme "harmonic sequence" ne se traduit pas par "séquence harmonique" mais par "marche d'harmonie"...
D'où ma prudence. Peut-être qu'effectivement, il n'y a pas cette spécificité terminologique propre à la langue dans le cas des maths comme tu le suggères, mais j'aimerais bien que quelqu'un s'y connaissant en maths puisse me confirmer si possible. Car le fait de ne pas trouver de correspondance en français avec ma traduction du terme, me laisse penser qu'on utilise peut-être une autre terminologie en maths français.

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## keumar83

Je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux poser la question sur un forum d'étudiants en maths ou de mathéticiens francophones


----------



## Eric Verville

Ok, merci. Je vais voir.


----------



## Salegrosso

Hi mates, 
I am a mathematician, and I find this question quite interesting. 

Here (paragraph 2.) you find the *definition* of "pointwise periodic homeomorphism", and the theorem quoted in the post no.11. 
What Xav said in the post no.9 is right, and I definitely agree with him/her and his/her translation. 

Salegrosso.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

I'd suggest _homéomorphisme périodique *réduit* à un point_.


----------



## Salegrosso

JeanDeSponde said:


> I'd suggest _homéomorphisme périodique *réduit* à un point_.


 
If _réduit _means _reduced_, then (sorry, Jean ) this translation is wrong. 
_Pointwise_ means that that local property holds *at every point *of the metric space, not at _one_ point. 
The definition in the article mentioned and linked above is clear.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Salegrosso said:


> If _réduit _means _reduced_, then (sorry, Jean ) this translation is wrong.[...]
> The definition in the article mentioned and linked above is clear.


True...!
Now, wondering what the general meaning of _pointwise_ could be in maths, I found this Wiki link stating that
_In mathematics, the qualifier *pointwise *is used to indicate that a certain property is defined by considering each value f(x) of some function f._
To me, this _pointwise_ qualifier seems to be opposed to _uniform_, and can be expressed in French by _simple_ as opposed to _uniforme_ (cf _convergence simple_ vs. _convergence uniforme_).
That is, I'm not sure _pointwise_ explicitly refers to geometrical _points_...?


----------



## Salegrosso

Jean, I'm not sure to understand properly your doubt. 
Don't worry about uniform convergence. Here there's no convergence. 
I make an example that probably you know quite well. 
The continuity of a function _f _is a local property: _f_ may be continuous at some point _x__1 of its domain _D_, and may be not continuous at another point _x__2 of _D_. Now, if _f_ is continuous at _every_ point of its domain, then _f _is said to be "_continuous on D"_. 
In the question of this thread, the adverb _pointwise_ is used in this way, as if we say that, when _f_ is continuous at every point of _D_, _f_ is said to be "_pointwise continuous on D". _
I know, this could seem a little odd when compared with the use of this word to explain _pointwise_ vs. _uniform_ convergence, however here the adverb _pointwise_ is used only to mean *at each point of the space. *In the end, it is a definition, and we should take it as it is. 

Anyway: 
1. The wiki link you found is definitely correct. 
2. The definition of pointwise periodic homeomorphism is clearly stated in the article linked above, without any ambiguity.
3. Hence Xav's post no.9 is correct, and his/her translation is *the* right translation, which gives the answer to the question posed in this thread.

Bye!
Salegrosso.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

OK, Salegrosso!
My only concern (about Xav's #9) was that _ponctuellement_ means _for one point_, which is not the case here, and _point par point_ is not really used in French maths (? well, it seems to me)
Yet your definition clearly states that _all_ points are periodic in a PPH.
Then what about _homéomorphisme périodique en tout point_?


----------



## Salegrosso

JeanDeSponde said:


> My only concern [...] was that _ponctuellement_ means _for one point_


 
Sorry, Jean , but this is definitely not true. 
For example, going back to the pointwise convergence that you mentioned, the definition says that a sequence {_f_n_} of functions defined on a domain _D_ converges pointwise to _f_ on _D_ if _f_n_(_x_) converges to _f_(_x_) for *every* point _x_ in _D. _



JeanDeSponde said:


> Yet your definition clearly states that _all_ points are periodic in a PPH.


 
Well, it's not _my_ definition. I'm simply quoting Montgomery's article that Eric mentioned in post no.11. If that is the definition which is well-known in the literature, I wouldn't change it without a very good reason...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

??
What is not true in what I said - that _ponctuellement_ does not mean _en un point_?... Yet _Ponctuellement = réduit à un point, qui concerne un point précis._
In your link, Deane Montgomery clearly gave the following definition:
_If *each *point of M is periodic under T, then T is said to be pointwise periodic_
Hence my advocating _en tout point_ = for *every *point, vs. _ponctuellement _= for *one *point!


----------



## Salegrosso

JeanDeSponde said:


> ??
> What is not true in what I said - that _ponctuellement_ does not mean _en un point_?...


 
Yes, exactly. 
In mathematics, _pointwise_, _ponctuellement, puntualmente, _do *not* mean at *one* point. 
They mean at *every* point, at *each* point, at *all* points of the domain, as I have already explained in my previous post (no.20) with the example of the pointwise convergence. If you don't believe me, you can easily check the definition of pointwise convergence where you like, wikipedia, mathworld, and so on.
For example, here the french wiki gives the definition of "La *convergence simple* ou *ponctuelle".*

I can only add the trivial observation that often, in mathematics, words are used with a different meaning than in the common language.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Most interesting indeed!

So this brought me back to the very common concept of _pointwise operations_ (see e.g. here)
What baffles me is that I could find no French equivalent for those. That is, except for a few word-for-word translations that have _ponctuel_ for _pointwise_, the French mathematicians seem to ignore this _pointwise_ stuff.

This is striking in the wiki article for _Fonction (F)_, and its counterpart for _function (E)_. The latter describes _pointwise_ _operations_, while the former  says nothing about what is simply, in French, _les opérations sur les fonctions_ - no "pointwise" needed in F.

It also shows in _convergence ponctuelle_ vs _convergence simple_: the "ponctuelle" form is so much less frequent than the "simple" one that, here again, it looks like an _anglicisme_ to me. And _simple_ does not mean "en tous points" here: it just denotes that the convergence is not uniform.

In short: if, in _pointwise periodic homeomorphism_, "pointwise" has the same meaning as in "pointwise operations", then I would simply drop it.
If it means that a given property for a given function (_not_ a set of functions) is true for every point - then I can't see how _ponctuellement_ could be used.

Is there any other example of "ponctuellement" (F) used in maths to means "for every point"?


----------



## Salegrosso

JeanDeSponde said:


> In short: if, in _pointwise periodic homeomorphism_, "pointwise" has the same meaning as in "pointwise operations", then I would simply drop it.


 
Jean, what you writes makes one think that you haven't actually read the first page of Montgomery's article mentioned by Eric and posted by me above. 

If you read carefully and honestly its second paragraph, as it was suggested many posts ago, you will find the answer to your questions, and you will understand why you can't drop the word "pointwise".

Also, if you open google.fr, look for _ponctuelle_ or _ponctuelle mathematique_ and ask for result only from France, you will find many examples. 
I understand that you don't trust me because I'm not French...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Salegrosso said:


> If you read carefully and *honestly *its second paragraph, as it was suggested many posts ago [...]


Thanks for that, buddy. 
I would rather have a relevant example of _ponctuellement_ than a suggestion that I'm being dishonest. This would be more demonstrative that simply repeating you're right


----------



## Salegrosso

Come on, Jean... don't feel offended...  
To be honest, I really have to say that, after what you ask, it seems that you haven't read carefully the definition of periodic point, periodic homeomorphism and pointwise periodic homeomorphism on that article, have you?

I tried my best to give a reasonable answer to your questions in all my previous posts... Now I have no other explanation, I'm afraid.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Salegrosso said:


> Come on, Jean... don't feel offended...
> To be honest, I really have to say that, after what you ask, it seems that you haven't read carefully the definition of periodic point, periodic homeomorphism and pointwise periodic homeomorphism on that article, have you?
> 
> I tried my best to explain it in all my previous posts...


Yes, I have read your posts. With seemingly more attention that you have read mine...
Since you said you Googled "mathematique" + "ponctuelle" with many relevant results, can you share some with us, showing _ponctuel / ponctuellement _as meaning_ all points_? Outside of the 1K-some anglicisms for "convergence ponctuelle" ?


----------



## Salegrosso

JeanDeSponde said:


> Outside of the 1K-some anglicisms for "convergence ponctuelle" ?


 
1. I'm not really sure that this is an anglicism. 
For example, if the following links say the truth, the French mathematician J.-P. Kahane , sufficiently far from being a young guy, and therefore educated in years when the international language (not only in maths) was French, writes convergence ponctuelle while speaking about the Lebesgue integral. 

2. Here they writes _limite ponctuelle_, which is, by definition, the function to which a sequence of function converges pointwise. 
EDIT: also here they say the same.

3. (EDIT 2) Here the French article _Sur le contrôle ponctuel de systèmes hyperboliques ou du type Petrowski _of J.-L. Lions is translated into English as _Pointwise control of hyperbolic or Petrowski-type systems._


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Not so long ago, when I suggested to say "simple" for "pointwise" as in "pointwise convergence", you proudly answered _Don't worry about uniform convergence. Here there's no convergence_, 
Now your three examples are about convergence... And nowhere do they talk about _points_ - always of _limite ponctuelle..._
Some stats on Google : 
"Limite ponctuelle" + Lebesgue : 81 hits
"Limite simple" + Lebesgue : 457 hits
Since you mentioned Lebesgue's _théorème de convergence dominée_, you may find interesting to note the following descriptions of this theorem which simply *drop* the ""ponctuelle" bit in "limite ponctuelle":
Wiki, Univ. de Caen, Polytechnique

So, why is "ponctuelle" necessary if convergence is at stake?...
And, if not at stake, where did you find _ponctuellement = tous les points_?...


----------



## Salegrosso

JeanDeSponde said:


> Not so long ago, when I suggested to say "simple" for "pointwise" as in "pointwise convergence", you proudly answered _Don't worry about uniform convergence. Here there's no convergence_,


 
And in fact it was, and still is, absolutely true: in the definition of pointwise periodic homeomorphism there is no convergence. 



JeanDeSponde said:


> Now your three examples are about convergence...


 
Since you called the _convergence ponctuelle _an anglicism_,_ and I was and still am not pretty sure that it is, I posted an example where a not young French author uses this expression. 




JeanDeSponde said:


> And nowhere do they talk about _points_ - always of _limite ponctuelle..._


 
The _points _that you don't see are included in the definition of _limite ponctuelle_. At this point it seems ridiculous to me to write this definition again, I think you will find many places, included this thread itself, where to look for it. 
If you don't like the definition of _limite ponctuelle,_ with its "for all _x..._", I cannot do anything, sorry... 




JeanDeSponde said:


> Some stats on Google :
> "Limite ponctuelle" + Lebesgue : 81 hits
> "Limite simple" + Lebesgue : 457 hits


 
I'm glad to read this. Please note that never have I ever said that _limite_ _ponctuelle_ is more often used than _limite simple_.



JeanDeSponde said:


> So, why is "ponctuelle" necessary if convergence is at stake?...


 
As I have repeated many times now, in the definition of pointwise periodic homeomorphism, which is the subject of this thread, there is no convergence.



JeanDeSponde said:


> And, if not at stake, where did you find _ponctuellement = tous les points_?...


 
In the definition, of course!  
If only you would read carefully the definitions in Montgomery's article... 
And what should _ponctuellement _mean other than _pointwise_? 
(See, for example, the translation from FR into EN of the title of that article of J.-L. Lions in post no.28, precisely _contrôle ponctuel __--> pointwise control)._


Ok, I think I have repeated the same things too many times now. If you have understood, I'm glad for being helpful to you. 
If not, I'm sorry, I think the fact that I don't speak French makes me difficult to understand properly your doubts. 
Perhaps you will need to ask to some French mathematician who could, much better than me, dig inside the deep nuances of the mother-tongue language with respect to pure concepts as the ones of mathematical analysis. 
...Good luck!


----------

